# Recommended Boards



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

ha, i ride the burton custom... to lazy to give you a pic, but it kicks ass...
INFINATE RIDE IS BULL CRAP!!! my board is softer than a babys ass!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Just an aside, do you have any knowledge of F2's boards? There's this model called the F2 Summit 150cm board. Save up to 50% on F2 Summit 150cm Snowboard - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment

What do you think about it in terms of stability in powder and in terms of maneuverability. Your advice, comments are most appreciated.


----------

